# Puppy not respecting us at all



## AthenaClimbs (Aug 19, 2011)

Hello,
I feel like our 4 month female pup doesn't take any of us seriously. I want to start by saying she still doesn't heel. And whenever I correct her with a leash around the house, she'd try to get at my hand. She has accepted my dad as the alpha (even though he doesn't do with her as much as me, WTH?!). But I use a stern voice whenever needed, but I don't know what else to do

Any one have any advice how to make her respect us? I always walk through the door first, up the stairs first, eat before her and don't let her get away with stuff.

Also- anyone have any good advice on teaching her how to heel? How long does it take for them to "get it" finally?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Four months old... perfect time to get her in puppy class. 

Is this your first dog? Remember she is just a puppy... don't expect results overnight. All puppies get into trouble. It takes time, patience, age, and a lot of training to get the perfect puppy. Getting her in a puppy class would be a great start.


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

She's still a puppy, take her to OB classes and keep working with her and I'm sure you'll get there. It's all about repetition. I'm sure others will chime in you have more experience. I think mostly she's still a puppy and just wants to play


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

How much have you actually been working on training her? NILIF isn't necessarily training. It's basically teaching the dog that they don't control what goes on, you do. 

Here's a video I like for teaching a heel. (I really like this person's videos).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

How are you correcting her?
Instead of correcting, show her what you want and make sure you know she understands. 4 months is still a baby, so she may not know why she is being corrected.
Do you ever play tug with her? I know she is in her teething stage now and tug should be limited, but engaging with her shows her you control the game(fetch, whatever), even if she wins it...it ends on your terms.
Get into a basic obedience class if you can, just make sure it is with a good trainer.
I'd rather bond with my pup than make myself seem dominant. A confident puppy will be a much more stable dog....a pup that is constantly corrected will lose the confidence over time and end up with issues now and then(all depends on the genetics though)
Pups are happy to please when_ they know_ what you want from them.
Have you looked at any of the Michael Ellis clips on Leerburgs site? The full length video's(and many other training vids) can be rented thru bowwowflix for $10.95per month(one at a time rental)

I would have yummy treats on hand constantly and mark the good behaviors. 
If you are going for walks, pups should be able to sniff/pull a bit heel for a bit, then have more sniff time. Heeling is boring and a 4 month old cannot mentally do it.


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

Miss Molly will be 10 months old next week.
She has done basic obedience (6 weeks) and is now in obedience II for the second time, for the repetition.
She does all the stuff. Heel, sit, down, stay, etc but none of it perfect.

She's easily distracted, she is headstrong and physically strong too.

When we got our Sheba she was about 5 years old and she was absolutely perfect when we took her through obedience class.

I wouldn't worry about your baby. As they mature it comes a lot easier.

_Guide Dogs For The Blind_ doesn't even begin formal training until their pups are 14 to 18 months old.
Guide Dogs for the Blind: Guide Dog Puppy Raising Program


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

My 3 year old son still can't do fractions either...


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

She is 4 months old. You are expecting way too much from such a young dog. Good advice above about getting her into training but even then don't expect perfection.
She will only respect you and trust you if you are trustworthy. She is getting into the bratty phase and you will have to do the best you can with her training but most of all be patient. This phase will continue for a few months.


----------



## AthenaClimbs (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I guess I was being too hard on her (and myself). Poor baby, I know she trusts me and knows I love her. She lets me bathe her, give her her meds and brush her without complaint. She even lets me wipe her eyes without a flinch. I guess I'm just expecting too much. And yes, It's our first dog so we came in a bit blind. 

As for your other questions, I correct her by either firmly saying now then pointing down (If I want her to get off) or if she get rough playing, I tug on her leash or point to her crate, which makes her calm down. 

We are in basic puppy class now, where she mostly just socializes and all the other tips and bits the instructor told us, I found either here or online. Sometimes, I think puppy classes are overrated aside from her socializing for an hour. 

Oh and our instructor went through heel for less than two minutes. She just said if your puppy pulls you stop and wait until she sits then she'll get that if she pulls, she gets nowhere. I really didn't need to take a class to learn that.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Pointing your finger isn't communicating....use key words/commands consistantly w/ your pup and look into clicker training. 
Have fun with her now, this stage passes by way to quickly!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

AthenaClimbs said:


> Hello,
> I feel like our 4 month female pup doesn't take any of us seriously. I want to start by saying she still doesn't heel.


Well, of course not! Heel is actually a pretty advanced skill that can take a long time to train. I'd be very surprised if many 4 month old puppies already have it down pat.

Do you need a perfect heel or are you just looking for good loose leash walking skills, where she'll walk politely next to you without pulling ahead or lagging behind? 

Here is a post I made a few months ago - there are some links to the techniques that I used to teach loose leash walking to Halo: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...here-find/159739-short-leash.html#post2150952


----------



## AthenaClimbs (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi all,
I'm back again, frustrated and stressed more than ever. here we go, a few questions and concerns: 

1. After she poops/pees outside, we bring her back inside into her room (her room where she just plays, sleeps and doesn't eliminate; her crate is also in her room) and either put her in there or in her crate. But how do we know when she's ready to have the freedom to roam around the apartment meaning she's housebroken. Also, Is it healthy to keep her in the crate or her room other than her going out to do her business? Doesn't seem like much life for her.

2. Walking outside with her is an absolute nightmare! From the moment we leave the apt to go the elevator (she's fine in the elevator though and not scared of it at all) to the moment we get outside, she grabs at our legs and starts biting and pulling. I get she wants to play, but it's borderline ridiculous. It looks like we have a mad dog. we can barely take a few steps without her going for our legs. We end up pulling on her leash and tugging her away and honestly I'm getting working about the damage we might be inflicting with all the pulling. 

3. My mom recently took Athena to our grandmother's house and she was so badly behaved. She ran around her apt and grabbed anything she got her mouth on. She didn't sit still and basically acting like a bad puppy. I know this is a young age and we shouldn't expect too much but I feel she's not respecting us at all. 

Some side notes - Athena is a 4 month unspayed female. She could care less about fooey or bitter apple. Spraying her with water has effect however, she gets a bit aggressive when she sees the bottle now or gets sprayed. She tried to snap at it or attack it. My dad walks her in the morning for about 45 mins, then my mom out every two hours for a few minutes for her to eliminate then we walk her out when we get home for a few blocks. But after she attacks our legs, we give up shortly and just go home, it's so insane. I do obedience training with her when I come home. She knows sit, down, come and "in" for the crate. We're still working on heel, leave it, drop and no bite.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

As I said above you expect way too much from your young puppy. I know (hope) many others will post more useful ideas. You have a normal young dog. She is getting into the very bratty phase that requires a LOT of training and patience. It is possible that you won't like her very much because they can be very exasperating and exhausting at that age. But you will like her more and more as she matures and responds to your training. You have to persist, train and wait it out. It is a lot of work but you will be happy you stayed with it.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

AthenaClimbs said:


> 1. After she poops/pees outside, we bring her back inside into her room (her room where she just plays, sleeps and doesn't eliminate; her crate is also in her room) and either put her in there or in her crate. But how do we know when she's ready to have the freedom to roam around the apartment meaning she's housebroken. Also, Is it healthy to keep her in the crate or her room other than her going out to do her business? Doesn't seem like much life for her.


That's not a life at all! Why does she go to her room, why cant she be with you guys around the house?



AthenaClimbs said:


> 2. Walking outside with her is an absolute nightmare! From the moment we leave the apt to go the elevator (she's fine in the elevator though and not scared of it at all) to the moment we get outside, she grabs at our legs and starts biting and pulling. I get she wants to play, but it's borderline ridiculous. It looks like we have a mad dog. we can barely take a few steps without her going for our legs. We end up pulling on her leash and tugging her away and honestly I'm getting working about the damage we might be inflicting with all the pulling.


How much play time does she get? Does she know "no bite"? I would take a toy outside and when she goes to chew your pant leg stick the toy in her mouth.



AthenaClimbs said:


> 3. My mom recently took Athena to our grandmother's house and she was so badly behaved. She ran around her apt and grabbed anything she got her mouth on. She didn't sit still and basically acting like a bad puppy. I know this is a young age and we shouldn't expect too much but I feel she's not respecting us at all.


You should have gotten a statue, not a living, breathing, loving thing. Chewing on things and running around is what puppies DO! They do not know any better, they are babies! It is up to YOU to train her to act appropriately! 



AthenaClimbs said:


> Some side notes - Athena is a 4 month unspayed female. She could care less about fooey or bitter apple. Spraying her with water has effect however, she gets a bit aggressive when she sees the bottle now or gets sprayed. She tried to snap at it or attack it. My dad walks her in the morning for about 45 mins, then my mom out every two hours for a few minutes for her to eliminate then we walk her out when we get home for a few blocks. But after she attacks our legs, we give up shortly and just go home, it's so insane. I do obedience training with her when I come home. She knows sit, down, come and "in" for the crate. We're still working on heel, leave it, drop and no bite.


She is not getting enough exercise, she needs more than 2 walks a day. She needs to run and play, she needs some mental stimulation to help wear her out, give her a kong with some peanut butter in it, get her an Everlasting Treatball, 

I have a 4 month old, unspayed, working line female puppy. She needs a long walk, several hours to run and play with my adult male, chase sticks, chew balls and play Tug-o-war with my male or myself, work on basic obedience and I give her a meal in her Tug-A-Jug and she spends an hour or 2 chewing on her Everlasting Treatball. 

Puppies are ALOT of work.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I see a lot of stuff wrong here, and it doesn't have anything to do with respect or dominance or submissiveness. I think you've been watching too much Cesar Milan. 



AthenaClimbs said:


> 1. After she poops/pees outside, we bring her back inside into her room (her room where she just plays, sleeps and doesn't eliminate; her crate is also in her room) and either put her in there or in her crate. But how do we know when she's ready to have the freedom to roam around the apartment meaning she's housebroken. Also, Is it healthy to keep her in the crate or her room other than her going out to do her business? Doesn't seem like much life for her.


I consider my pups housebroken when it's been at least several weeks to a month or more without any accidents, especially if they're making an obvious attempt to alert me that they need to go outside, which demonstrates an understanding that they are supposed to be eliminating outdoors and not indoors. Is she spending time in her room alone, or is is someone with her? When my pups are not yet housebroken I make sure that I'm always right there with them, no matter where they are, and it's easiest if I close them in a room with me so they're not able to wander off and be unsupervised. You could also tether her to you if you want to be able to move around the house with her. I wouldn't let a 4 month old puppy roam freely even if they were completely housebroken because they are likely to be in a destructive chewing phase. As long as she's not isolated from the pack (you and your family) it doesn't matter how much or how little space she has to roam. 



> 2. Walking outside with her is an absolute nightmare! From the moment we leave the apt to go the elevator (she's fine in the elevator though and not scared of it at all) to the moment we get outside, she grabs at our legs and starts biting and pulling. I get she wants to play, but it's borderline ridiculous. It looks like we have a mad dog. we can barely take a few steps without her going for our legs. We end up pulling on her leash and tugging her away and honestly I'm getting working about the damage we might be inflicting with all the pulling.


Did you read my post above where I linked to techniques to teach loose leash walking? She's going to pull on leash until she's taught polite leash skills, and if pulling has worked to get her where she wants to go you've effectively taught her to pull on leash. You need to teach her that pulling does NOT work. 



> 3. My mom recently took Athena to our grandmother's house and she was so badly behaved. She ran around her apt and grabbed anything she got her mouth on. *She didn't sit still and basically acting like a bad puppy. *I know this is a young age and we shouldn't expect too much but I feel she's not respecting us at all.


No, she's acting like a *typical *puppy, one who hasn't been trained and doesn't know what's expected of her yet, not one who doesn't respect you. Have you signed her up for an obedience class yet? 



> Some side notes - Athena is a 4 month unspayed female. She could care less about fooey or bitter apple. Spraying her with water has effect however, she gets a bit aggressive when she sees the bottle now or gets sprayed. She tried to snap at it or attack it. My dad walks her in the morning for about 45 mins, then my mom out every two hours for a few minutes for her to eliminate then we walk her out when we get home for a few blocks. But after she attacks our legs, we give up shortly and just go home, it's so insane. I do obedience training with her when I come home. She knows sit, down, come and "in" for the crate. We're still working on heel, leave it, drop and no bite.


What training methods are you using? Are you reinforcing the behavior you like or just correcting the behavior you don't like? She is still very young and has a very short attention span, just like a human toddler.


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

warpwr said:


> Miss Molly will be 10 months old next week.
> She has done basic obedience (6 weeks) and is now in obedience II for the second time, for the repetition.
> She does all the stuff. Heel, sit, down, stay, etc but none of it perfect.
> 
> ...



Hi-

My bruiser is 10 mos old also and he's headstrong and physically strong. It seems there's such thing as enough exercise unless we're out hiking everyday for 5 or 6 hrs. He's always has to be on leash because he's dog reactive and we've been working on this since he was 4 mos. old. I think it's just his way. If I'm way out alone I can take him off leash and he's fine. He's still a pup and gets very excited and in to trouble. He just recently missed a walk because I got called in to work and when I got home he jumped up on my dining room table and ate my nice sun glasses. It's not that he doesn't know better but he had way to much energy to expend and he was probably not happy with me. It takes a long time for such a big dog still at puppy stage to mellow out a bit. 

I work with bruiser everyday and he loves it, but he is still young and learning. It takes TIME


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi--Rocket is 17 weeks today, so just over 4 months. We just spent an hour walking, playing, stopping to meet horses, visit with neighbors, and we even ran and frisked! Now he's laying quietly to nap. He only goes in his crate if we're going to be gone, or like last night I had a big birthday party for my 12 yo son, and he was out for most of it, but when it was really crazy, I put him in his crate (wire, so he can feel like he's still in on the action in the same room) with a bone so he could kind of have some space and not get too wound up. Otherwise, he's not in his crate anymore (except at night) unless he chooses to go in it. I watch him like a hawk, but he's great. 

There are some really good posts above me. I would kindly suggest that maybe you and your family aren't integrating her enough? She does need more physical action, not just walking. Walking is boring most of the time. Even taking her out to stores like Home Depot, pet stores, etc can 'tire' her out. I am exhausted most of the time, but so far, he has not developed any bad habits. (I'm sure his time is coming, lol!) I try to set him up to succeed, not to put him in tempting positions to do something I don't like. 

She's still a baby. You need to treat her like she's a walking 12 month old baby.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Please don't get upset. When I read your posts, I am smiling. It's not because I think it's funny, but because I reminisce about my own puppies at that age. 

Be patient. Wear old clothes that you don't mind being torn, because that's what GSD puppies are all about. She trying to engage you at play, and not having hands, they use teeth. 

As far as heeling, that can take a long time. And it's almost impossible with a young puppy who is to happy to see the world, like, that leaf blowing across the sidewalk or that interesting stick over there.

I take my puppies to puppy kindergarten at about 3 months old. Then at 6 months they get enrolled into their first obedience class. Usually we repeat the basic obedience class because they are still under a year old. I also never scold a puppy. And I don't correct any dog of mine unless they are deliberately ignoring me, when they know they are supposed to be working. 

Just be patient and enjoy her enthusiasm!


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

I echo what has been said already. 
The thing I noticed is the time in her room or crate.
Puppies need to have things to do or they will find their own things to do. You probably won't like the puppies ideas. She needs lots of safe toys to chew on and play with,
You live in an apt.. Is there somewhere you can go that is safe to let your puppy run and play and sniff, explore. Maybe a fenced in school yard or something. 
Your pup is still very young and you have a lot more to go thru yet.
With housebreaking you have to risk accidents for them to learn. 
You are probably wondering what you got yourself into but it will pass as the pup matures. What kind of adult you wind up with depends to some degree on what you do now.
If the puppy classes don't seem to be doing it for you, go see how some others work.
Bottom line though is your puppy needs a lot more acceptable outlets for its natural energy.


----------



## AthenaClimbs (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks. Living in an apartment is harder than I expected. But the only person home with her all day is my mom and she's not a dog person at all, nor did she want the dog to begin with. We're at a loss but we have to find a way to release this energy. I will let her roam around the apartment more and risking accidents is part of housebreaking. 

Unfortunately, I don't have any stables or hiking grounds available to me on a day to day basis, I live on a building block in Brooklyn.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

AthenaClimbs said:


> I will let her roam around the apartment more and risking accidents is part of housebreaking.


I would not do that, I don't think she's ready to be unsupervised to that extent. The more accidents you have, the longer it's going to take to housebreak her. Even when I'm trying really hard to prevent accidents, they still happen, so it's best not to allow more freedom until she's fairly reliable. The more I can reinforce my dog for going outside, the faster they'll make the association that it's the appropriate place. Are you giving her a small treat and lots of praise when she potties outside?


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

AthenaClimbs said:


> Thanks. Living in an apartment is harder than I expected. But the only person home with her all day is my mom and she's not a dog person at all, nor did she want the dog to begin with. We're at a loss but we have to find a way to release this energy. I will let her roam around the apartment more and risking accidents is part of housebreaking.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't have any stables or hiking grounds available to me on a day to day basis, I live on a building block in Brooklyn.


Sorry, I wasn't clear about risking accidents. I meant that the pup should have some time (supervised) around the apt.. Right now it only knows two things the room/crate and outside. If you take the pup to do it's business and then let it have some supervised time in the apt. the risk of an accident is very small but could happen. 
I just think the pup should begin to learn the apt. is home.

Biggest problem though is not enough to do. Does it have lots of safe chew toys? Make sure they are things that will not break into small pieces or are so small the pup could choke. Appropriate size kongs are good.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Getting a gsd for your first dog living in an apt is taking on a big challenge!


----------



## AthenaClimbs (Aug 19, 2011)

She has plenty of chew toys and plush toys she loves to attack and gnaw. Problem is, she gets tired of them quickly and we have to rotate/buy toys a lot. My biggest concern is her pent up energy throughout the day. On the weekends we have access to go outside, parks, etc anywhere for her to run around. But on weekdays, we all work and my mom can't drive so she can't take her anywhere.

What do people do when they work and need to give the dog an outlet. We live in an apt so it's not realistic to tether her


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

AthenaClimbs said:


> She has plenty of chew toys and plush toys she loves to attack and gnaw. Problem is, she gets tired of them quickly and we have to rotate/buy toys a lot. My biggest concern is her pent up energy throughout the day. On the weekends we have access to go outside, parks, etc anywhere for her to run around. But on weekdays, we all work and my mom can't drive so she can't take her anywhere.
> 
> What do people do when they work and need to give the dog an outlet. We live in an apt so it's not realistic to tether her


Do you just give her a toy or do you play with her with the toy?

I work full time, 6am-2:30pm, monday-friday. When I am at work my 2.5 year old male GSD has free roam of the house, I trust him to be alone and I know he wont potty or destroy anything.

My 4 month old female is in a crate while I am at work. From 10am-11am my aunt goes to my house and lets her out to potty and plays with her. I get home at 2:30pm and let her out of her crate. Then we play, train and exercise. She does not go back into her crate until I go to bed which is between 10-11pm.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

AthenaClimbs said:


> My biggest concern is her pent up energy throughout the day. On the weekends we have access to go outside, parks, etc anywhere for her to run around. But on weekdays, we all work and my mom can't drive so she can't take her anywhere.
> 
> What do people do when they work and need to give the dog an outlet. We live in an apt so it's not realistic to tether her


Well, it's not an ideal situation for a puppy, and probably something that should have been discussed by the family before you got one, especially since she's spending most of her time with someone who never wanted her in the first place. It's always good to have a plan when you get a puppy, and to talk about who will do what and when. 

How about a dog walker or daycare? BTW, my reference to tethering meant to tether her to YOU so she can move around the apartment with you rather than being closed up in her room.


----------



## AthenaClimbs (Aug 19, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I would not do that, I don't think she's ready to be unsupervised to that extent. The more accidents you have, the longer it's going to take to housebreak her. Even when I'm trying really hard to prevent accidents, they still happen, so it's best not to allow more freedom until she's fairly reliable. The more I can reinforce my dog for going outside, the faster they'll make the association that it's the appropriate place. Are you giving her a small treat and lots of praise when she potties outside?


We praise the crap out of her when she poops/pees outside. She already has her spots where she does her business.

So how am I supposed to know if she's housebroken if I can't let her roam. I can't keep her in her room all day. She'll get bored to death.


----------



## AthenaClimbs (Aug 19, 2011)

I am hearing mixed things. People are saying she shouldn't just know the crate others are saying keep her in there until she's ready to roam.

I am planning on going with her for a run every morning before I heard to work and wear her out. Then in the crate until she needs to do her business, then when I get home, I train, play with her.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Well, mine is always supervised out of the crate. Meaning I know exactly where he is and what he's doing. 

What about some raw frozen knuckle bones? Those can really really help with the chewing and biting. Seriously. It helps to satisfy those urges. I've noticed a big difference with Rocket, or else he's just growing out of it slowly. SLOWLY, I said.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

RocketDog said:


> *Well, mine is always supervised out of the crate. Meaning I know exactly where he is and what he's doing.*


Exactly. When my puppy is out and about I watch her like a hawk. I make sure she doesn't chew anything she shouldn't, I watch her for potty signs and I play with her. If I am cooking dinner and cant watch her then she goes into her crate until I am finished.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i read "when your dog isn't doing what you
want you have to stop and ask yourself "what am i
doing wrong".

i've never trained a dog before it was 4 months old.
i always start training at 4 months old. before 4 months
old my dogs knew a few things. all of the OB to advance
OB started at 4 months old.

as far as going in and out of doors first i really don't think
that matters to the dog. many times especially in the am
my dog eats first. it's easier that way. i get up, let him
and feed him breakfast. then i make my breakfast. then
if my dog comes to the table for something i can say "no",
"back up", "go to your bed" or "no begging". all
of those commands move him away from the table.

do you work with your dog every day, several times a day?
if your method of training isn't working find a trainer. now
is the perfect time to train your dog. socializing is anytime,
anywhere.

consistency is the key to training and socializing.
keep in mind your dog is only 4 months old. don't worry
with being consistent you're going to see a change.



AthenaClimbs said:


> Any one have any advice how to make her respect us? I always walk through the door first, up the stairs first, eat before her and don't let her get away with stuff.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

AthenaClimbs said:


> I am hearing mixed things. People are saying she shouldn't just know the crate others are saying keep her in there until she's ready to roam.
> 
> I am planning on going with her for a run every morning before I heard to work and wear her out. Then in the crate until she needs to do her business, then when I get home, I train, play with her.



You might want to reconsider this whole thing of a GSD in an apt in Brooklyn.

I'm saying this because I'm not really sure if you know what you have gotten yourself into. 

Even if you somehow get past the puppy stuff and the housebreaking you still wind uo with a large high energy dog. So even if the dog can roam the apt all day, tha's nowhere near enough mental stimulation and physical exercise. 
If you live in the city and have to deal with snow and freezing winter temps, are you going to go for a run before work? What about after work when it is dark and snowy?

If your dog does not have a lot more to do than what I'm hearing is available to it, you could wind up with a problem dog.

You need IMO to think about why you picked this type of dog for an apt in Brooklyn.

If you are going to keep it you need to do a lot more research about the breed, puppies, and potential problems and liabilities.

I'm not intending to scare you or offend you but it seems clear that this was not thought through very well.

There are lots of resources to help and you are definitely going to need them.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

AthenaClimbs said:


> We praise the crap out of her when she poops/pees outside. She already has her spots where she does her business.


I'd bring treats too, something yummy, and give her one along with the praise.



> So how am I supposed to know if she's housebroken if I can't let her roam. I can't keep her in her room all day. She'll get bored to death.





AthenaClimbs said:


> I am hearing mixed things. People are saying she shouldn't just know the crate others are saying keep her in there until she's ready to roam.


I think you're misunderstanding what people are saying, which is all pretty much the same thing. She should be under direct supervision at all times that she's out of her crate - that means "eyes on". As I told my husband, if you can't actually SEE the puppy, you're not WATCHING the puppy! Just somewhere in the same room doesn't count if you've got your back turned and your attention focused elsewhere. Let her out of her crate, and spend time with her. Engage her, play with her. If she's in her room, go in there with her and hang out, don't just lock her away by herself. 

As long as you're watching her you can let her move more freely about the house, but I wouldn't just let her roam around on her own, unsupervised, go with her wherever she goes.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

keep an eye on your pup when she's not crated.
take her out often. why can't you walk
around your neighbor with your pup? i think your mother
needs to play an active roll in the training
and socializing of your pup on a daily basis.



AthenaClimbs said:


> Thanks. Living in an apartment is harder than I expected. But the only person home with her all day is my mom and she's not a dog person at all, nor did she want the dog to begin with. We're at a loss but we have to find a way to release this energy. I will let her roam around the apartment more and risking accidents is part of housebreaking.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't have any stables or hiking grounds available to me on a day to day basis, I live on a building block in Brooklyn.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

This forum has a lot of puppy info. on it.
Ther are also many DVD's on everything to do with raising and training puppies.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

To me it sounds like a bored dog, that is not getting the excersise it needs. It's not fair to keep a dog locked up inside and expect it to be a perfect dog. Sounds like you need to figure out a way to get your dog more excersise time. It might mean waking up really early and going for a run. If you can run your dog for 45 min or longer everyday you will have a much happier calmer dog. 

You can have a larger active dog in an apartment if your are running them everyday. Or if you have a dog walker or doggie day care. It's not easy keeping large active dogs in apartments. It will take a lot more work.

Lack of excersie and mentel stimulation is the root to many behavior problems. These are dogs that need to work and run. If your dog gets more exercise time in you will see a huge difference in your dog. It's always better to work on training after excersise. Dogs are more willing to focus on you once their needs have been met.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I agree in that this dog doesn't seem to be getting *nearly* enough exercise. A poster suggested looking for an enclosed place outside - a ball park, a school playground after hours - do you have *anything* like that near by? 

You need to let the pup run around the apartment but always have your eyes on the puppy. That might mean you have to tether him to you, to the area where you are or you can put up gates to block off certain areas you can't see. My home is a gated community until housebreaking is done. I actually made my own gates and it was cheap - I can tell you how if interested. (I had to make my own because the areas I needed to block were not the conventional sizes that you can buy gates for.)


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

You've gotten some good suggestions,, I do have a question tho..and I'm not trying to be sarcastic or mean.

I would really like to know why you got a german shepherd?


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

i raised my very first owned GSD in an apartment (although I was raised with GSDs too), but honestly i was a stay at home mom, my dog was never crated as a pup, always tethered to me house breaking was a breeze (because she was tethered). We did all sorts of fun things together, managed to have a kid with her around, she was the perfect dog.
I honestly believe that all members of the family should be on board, especially the person who is spending most time with the dog. If i had my way i would have got another pup years ago, but my husband, whose not home most of the day, was not on board at all. things have changed, he changed his mind, so now i'm getting a pup.
Like Jakoda, i also wonder why you chose a GSD?


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

A few things I have learned the hard way with Jinx. Yes most puppy classes will teach you to stand like a pole while the dog is pulling and not to move until they stop.. I have been told and definitely learned that any dog with half a brain (GSDs definitely) it doesn't work for things like when she puts pressure on the leash and starts pulling simply walk the other direction or take some steps backwards and instantly walk forwards almost walking into her until she turns the right direction eventually she will get ticked off and simmer down some (trust me I thought Jinx would NEVER get it and she has finally started getting it) You're pup is SERIOUSLY under worked. You need to ramp up the exercise. At that age I had to take Jinx for at least 3 good long offleash hikes (like 2 hours) and then at home tons of training to work her mind in order for her to be tolerable. Is she giving you any signs that she has to go potty? If she is then she should be able to be out with you but block off the room your in (baby gate boxes whatever) and keep an eye on her. If you want a break to watch TV or whatever then buy her some fresh knuckle bones. Without sounding too harsh what it sounds like your doing is the whole rich parent thing.. buy the kids a bunch of toys and whatever they want to make up for the fact you are never there or don't pay attention to the kid when all they want is quality time with you. Just having the toys there gets boring however I promise that stuffed animal she wont touch anymore if you get on the floor with her and start jerking it around and engage her in some rough housing and tug with it she'll think it's the best thing in the world. Your engagement is the biggest training tool you have and while they need alot of physical exercise you will never physically wear out a shepherd you gotta work the mind. A class every week isn't going to cut it. Numerous short sessions through out the day lots of treats lots of praise. When you put her in a sit and then release her don't just say "ok" "break" or whatever your word is yell in a super happy tone "freeeeeeee" while throwing your hands in the air and when she comes running to you because you just made a really cool sound play with her some then do more obediance. If your mom won't engage her fine you can't fight it but make sure when you are home its ALL about the puppy. 

The tugging the pant leg is completely normal but instead of being ticked off about it realize she just wants to play and she's a puppy thats what shes supposed to do... play play play play and more play its like having a 2 yr old you just plopped in front of the tv.. not gonna work for long you have to play with them. If she is trying to engage you in play thats awesome it shows she loves you and wants to interact when you're trying to move and shes latched on to you grab her muzzle in your hands and shake it a little bit between your hands to rile her up then take off running I promise after a second of shock like "oh heck no you didn't" she will be chasing you down when she gets to you praise her rough her up a bit more and take off again. GET ON THE GROUND WITH HER!!!!! Outside roll on the ground with her in the house crawl on the floor with her you will see a puppy light up in a second when you get down on their level it's like the greatest thing to them. Outside if Jinx is chasing a rabbit I can sit on the ground and she comes running full speed and jumps in my lap squeeking and rolling around whole body wiggling.. show your pup you are fun. At this age no they aren't going to respect you stop focusing on her respect and focus on her love and interaction. Jinx has always eaten first she always goes through a bedroom door first and leads me down the hallway etc.. only time I make her wait is doors leading to the outside and even then I will release her and she's allowed to go first if she gets bad on not waiting then she has to wait for me to go through first but otherwise I don't care and it doesn't make her question her place in the slightest. She is even allowed on furniture and on the bed but if I say off she gets down. 

You're puppy class probably isn't teaching much but if you've never owned a dog or puppy before just go through it and drop the attitude of "I already know all of this" because when you get in a class (a good one) you might think you know it and are doing it right but get an instructor that points out you're doing something wrong.. bad timing for a reward etc.. Love your puppy don't set her up for failure.. if she can't be at someones house and behave to what you want don't take her. You are stressed she is stressed and you are getting ill feelings towards her because she wasn't ready but YOU set her up to fail. *Please know 99% of EVERY SINGLE issue a dog has is because of handler error* (minus obvious things like poor genetics poor nerves etc..) Please don't feel like we are being harsh but we have all been there and learned the hard way. I thought I was doing great with Jinxs training I had no problems acting like an idiot jumping around yelling she knew her commands but she wasn't really doing them like she used to. I was told by someone much better then me that I wasn't interesting when I said I did all the stuff she didn't care I got told if you acted dumb enough she was sure Jinx would respond and sure enough she did. Take off running when she gets to you play praise treat whatever show her how great you are you will see a huge change. Inside play with her WITH her toys tug with her while watching a tv show etc.. she is just searching for attention stop being so focused on being mean and demanding her to listen to you and wanting her to do all these commands like a mini adult and enjoy her playful spirit right now. Even a mom dog plays with her pups if they get out of line she corrects them but then goes back to playing she doesn't hold it against the pup after the correction. You want respect but I'm sorry from what I'm reading you're not doing anything to be a fair consistant leader to deserve the respect and being a leader doesn't always mean just demanding things (thats a dictator) BE FUN!!!


----------



## jennyp (Jun 18, 2011)

I used to live in Brooklyn and there are TONS of green spaces you can take her to run around. Have you been to Prospect Park? It's HUGE, very dog friendly and has PLENTY of hiking trails so there you go. There's also beaches in Brooklyn that will probably be pretty deserted in the cooler weather. Take her to Coney Island and play fetch on the beach. There are a ton of great places to go with your puppy, you just have to be willing to put the time in.


----------



## AthenaClimbs (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank you Jennyp. We take her to the beach and parks and doggy parks EVERY chance we get however we only have access to those places on the weekends (lack of car on weekdays). We live close to Coney Island and she loves the boardwalk 

As for having a GSD in an apartment. I think she'll be fine because you can still exercise and stimulate the dog mentally without a backyard. I think its offputting to say you shouldn't have a dog you want because you don't yard space. 

There's a kids park where they play tennis a few blocks from my apartment that's deserted after 7p or so and I'm starting to take her there for half an hour (plus it's about a 15 minute walk there and back) to play ball and run around and will put that into our daily routine. 

I train her her commands everyday, we play find it everyday and I make sure she doesn't get away with anything. I think she has a lot of energy but I already knew that going in

For people asking why get a GSD in an apartment, my dad really wanted the dog and I am dedicated to making her as happy as possible- apt or not. Besides she's four months old, she shouldn't be walking a lot anyway. When she gets to about a year, I plan on biking with her for a bit.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

I agree with "tethering" the dog to you around the house if you can't "watch" her. I did that with mine, only had a few pee accidents in the house before she was fully house trained.

now- my yard is SOO small. I also thought a small walk in the evening would be enough for my dog. Sorry to say it is definitely NOT enough. she was ok with that until about 6 months old- My girl is only 9 months old right now and we go for about a 2-3 mile walk EVERY night and sometimes in the morning. We started off very small distances and kept increasing them. I checked with the vet about running with her. she said as long as I don't really run her for more than 10-15 minutes at a time it is ok for her joints and bones (since she is still growing). This is not a problem because right now I can barely run for more than 5 minutes at a time- LOL. I would think you would want to start getting her used to biking now. a 4 month old pulling on you and yanking you off balance is much different than a full grown GSD trying to learn to bike. I think there is a biking thread on here somewhere.

I have to constantly keep checking this board for different things to do to keep my dog active and happy. She became destructive and rebellious and I had to "retrain" her again and work on more training and take her to different places for the training. What she does GREAT at home with- she SUCKS in public with. So now we go to the dog park and to PetSmart just to get some public obedience in as well. I am finding THIS is making for a happy dog.

I also agree that most dog issues are due to training issues- so when my dog is acting up, I know I have done something wrong. Having a GSD is a very humbling experience for me. Don't be afraid to learn something new, change what you thought you knew, and try not to get defensive when some people question your actions. they honestly do have the dogs best interest at heart and they are trying to help you.

Hang in there!


----------



## AthenaClimbs (Aug 19, 2011)

jennyp said:


> I used to live in Brooklyn and there are TONS of green spaces you can take her to run around. Have you been to Prospect Park? It's HUGE, very dog friendly and has PLENTY of hiking trails so there you go. There's also beaches in Brooklyn that will probably be pretty deserted in the cooler weather. Take her to Coney Island and play fetch on the beach. There are a ton of great places to go with your puppy, you just have to be willing to put the time in.


Jennyp - an additional question, where in Brooklyn did you used to live? and how did you manage to take her to Prospect Park for playtime everyday? Do you just mean on the weekends? Because that is what we do every weekend. 

As I mentioned earlier there's park a few blocks from my house with closed off tennis courts where I plan to run around and play ball with her. We're really not supposed to be there though :wub: Shhh


----------



## jennyp (Jun 18, 2011)

I lived in Greenpoint. I didn't have a dog when I lived there though. I'm not sure what your work schedule is but maybe in addition to doing things on the weekends you could dedicate 2 days a week after you get out of work to explore new places. Puppies can get tired out just by being in new environments, meeting new people and all of the excitement that comes from that. I bet she would come home wiped out. And you're totally right about making it work living in an apartment. I live in Boston with my husband in a 2 bedroom apartment. We don't have a yard either. My puppy is 9 months now and it's hard sometimes, especially if it rains for a few days but overall things are great for us. We do a lot of the things you're doing already-practice obedience daily and play find it games but what really helped us was the weekly training classes. Keep up with it past puppy kindergarden. We've been going weekliy since he was 12 weeks and plan to continue. How my trainer teaches heel is that you do an abrupt about face when the dog gets ahead of you. Just turn around lightning fast and walk the opposite direction. It teaches them that you are dictating where you're going, not them. It helps a lot. As far as getting energy out when you're at work, have you thought of doggie daycare? Where I live the typical price is 25 a day. If you can afford to get her into that even one day a week I bet it would help.


----------



## AthenaClimbs (Aug 19, 2011)

jennyp said:


> I lived in Greenpoint. I didn't have a dog when I lived there though. I'm not sure what your work schedule is but maybe in addition to doing things on the weekends you could dedicate 2 days a week after you get out of work to explore new places. Puppies can get tired out just by being in new environments, meeting new people and all of the excitement that comes from that. I bet she would come home wiped out. And you're totally right about making it work living in an apartment. I live in Boston with my husband in a 2 bedroom apartment. We don't have a yard either. My puppy is 9 months now and it's hard sometimes, especially if it rains for a few days but overall things are great for us. We do a lot of the things you're doing already-practice obedience daily and play find it games but what really helped us was the weekly training classes. Keep up with it past puppy kindergarden. We've been going weekliy since he was 12 weeks and plan to continue. How my trainer teaches heel is that you do an abrupt about face when the dog gets ahead of you. Just turn around lightning fast and walk the opposite direction. It teaches them that you are dictating where you're going, not them. It helps a lot. As far as getting energy out when you're at work, have you thought of doggie daycare? Where I live the typical price is 25 a day. If you can afford to get her into that even one day a week I bet it would help.


Jenny, your comment is very comforting. It's nice to hear that it could work. And boy is she a big ball of energy at four months. Our last day of basic puppy class is this weekend. We just signed up for 6 weeks after with a private trainer at the end of the month which i suspect will help a lot. We are considering daycare. Once or twice a week is fine, its $30 a day here.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think the private trainer is a great idea...daycare not so much. Your pup may not get the proper supervision and develop different issues while in daycare. I wouldn't want a real high drive pup to be in that environment. Please reconsider and maybe find a qualified dog walker to give her a mid day break.
Day care can be great or a nightmare. Make sure you know what your pup can handle and the ones working with her/that they can deal with her in a way that doesn't cause problems for her future.


----------



## AthenaClimbs (Aug 19, 2011)

I would only go to a highly recommended daycare. As if it my actual kid, I was be too paranoid to take her there. You never really know what goes on there! But I wonder, I'm sure people with full time jobs have german shepherds, how do they handle the mid day walks. Do they all have dog walkers?


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

SOME dog daycares have cameras that you can watch

If the dog is getting enough excercise and mental stimulation in the morning and then at night, they don't need a mid day walk (the young ones should be let out to go potty though) I come home at lunch but it is basically just to let her out to go potty and we work on basic commands that she already knows since I have limited time.

I think apartments and GSD's are do able, like Jenny said you just have to be able (and willing) to put in the time . I WISH i had all the hiking places like the other states do (as far as streams, mountains etc) Florida kind of sucks in my opinion for hiking (at least in my area) I am considering taking Dooney on vacation with me somewhere like that just so we can go hiking and play in streams and climb around.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Its not so much how reputable the daycare is it's the fact that as they get older GSD's generally aren't well suited for daycare its just in their personality and don't forget they may not be able to handle a high energy high drive pup like you are describing. No everyone does not have dog walkers I was working 12 hours days easily when Jinx was the same age as your pup (from the day we brought her home actually) You have a step above me because you're mom is home and will let the pup out to go potty. For me I brought my pup to work with me crated her in the car (was cool weather no freezing though and kept windows partially down and I had eyes on her the entire time) When I had a minute of down time I'd run out let her potty real quick then crate her again. My lunch hour I went out gave her lunch while she ate I might have eaten something depending on the day and then I'd always pack toys and I would just play with her for my lunch hour and did tons of interaction then put her back in her crate and ran back into work hopefully I got another minute of down time and I would run back out to give her another potty break. If I was super busy I'd ask a co-worker to run out and give her a quick potty break but generally she was able to hold it for 4-5 hours which was a relief because it helped alot to where I only went out on my lunch hour and played with her and fed her and gave her water. I woke up earlier then I needed to and played with her like crazy gave her breakfast spent more time with her then loaded up to go to work she was crated my entire day I didn't get home until 10 pm sometimes even later but you better believe first thing was to let Jinx run inside and see my husband they played while I got changed then we went outside in the dark (we don't have a fence either and have a small house) outside we payed with balls we called her between us ran around like fools, rolled on the ground with her etc.. came inside played with her toys fed her dinner did some obedience work (super short since she was so young) then we went to bed to start it all over at 4:30 am... it's rough but we chose to get her she shouldn't suffer because we are tired busy etc... on the weekends is when it was 100% Jinx time. We went on super long offleash hikes drove hours sometimes to get to new places to play in the lake or new hiking trails etc.. Puppies can go quite a long time offleash where it's at their own pace and tires them out like crazy. If we didn't do what I'm describing we'd be exactly where you are now having a terror who was bored so creating her own fun but because you are too busy for her you can't turn around and get mad because she's trying to be a puppy. Also I see you mention ALOT about how you don't let her get away with anything.. she's a puppy lighten up on her some. It is more then fine to loosen up the rules some and just play with her stop being so strict. Obviously if she's doing something harmful you want to stop it but be careful your not being to harsh in how you stop it.. you have to learn and remember how to be a fair consistant leader.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Holmeshx2.

IMO that was an incredible post. 

I'm sure you weren't looking for praise when you did all that for your pup, but you deserve it,

My hat's off to you.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Awww :blush: thank you. My hat goes off to you kind sir for actually reading through my wall of text :rofl: 

I honestly don't think I did anything that a number of people on this board haven't done. Most play with their pup before work some wake up early to have enough time to do it.. when the puppy was still that young alot come home during lunch to let the pup out for a potty break depending how close they are play for a bit then go back to work come home and spend quality time in the evening. Of course my situation was a bit different because I worked an hour away so I couldn't come home and yeah I got off work stupid late and by the time we got home it was ridiculous we still did it because I can miss out on an hour or 2 of sleep a night to make sure she has some good quality time and gets some energy wasted before bed.. she didn't ask to come here and didn't ask for my crazy work schedule. Just part of being a good pet owner and honestly I wouldn't have had a clue how to do it right if I didn't have the people on this board guiding me.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I agree with Andy, that was a great post.
I also want to say to the OP that even a walk around the block in Brooklyn can be a mental adventure for a dog. I live in Seattle and I don't drive. I walk Havoc through the same park every day. We practice manners, meeting people, loose lead walking and formal heeling. Today, Havoc met and greeted a double amputee in a fancy wheelchair. He wanted to play with a toddler who was very active so he started barking and was corrected. We met the Serbian man who doesn't speak English but wants to shake hands and the elederly lady who always talks about her JRT. There were ducks, crows and squirrels aplenty as well. After about a half hour, he's ready for a rest. 

I'm tired as well. Every time a person wants to pet him I am right on top of it. I make him sit for most greetings but for small or shy people and dogs, I ask him to lie down. He's really good about this and will automatically down if he wants a small dog to approach. I always have one hand on him and one on his leash when he meets children. Our walks are part of our training but I try to make them fun. When he does a beautiful heel for 20 feet or so, I release him and let him read his pee-mail (sniff around posts and fire hydrants). I try to balance my ideals with the needs of a 10 mth old pup.


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

I just have to say thanks to the OP and all of those that have given their thoughts and advice. We don't have our pup yet but I have read some terrific advise in this thread!

OP, I hope you work it out and are able to enjoy your puppy!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Anastasia read around there is a ridiculous amount of advice on this board and I surely wouldn't be where I am with Jinx without so many of the people here. Definitely definitely definitely look for MaggieRoseLee and her posts of Glory B and Bretta offleash hiking in the woods they showed me so much for when Jinx came home that the day after we got her we took her on an off leash hike and it has actually drastically changed her life she does great off leash without any actual training just started it young and followed all of MRL's videos. A half hour off leash walk wears her out more then 2 hours on leash it's awesome! Not to mention so much more fun to be able to run around and just play and laugh with your pup.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Elisabeth, when the time comes, Jinx has you pre-programmed to be a great mom! Sleep deprivation and selfless "ME" time....a newborn can't ask for more coming into the world!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Aww.. I'm late to reading this of course but thank you Jane  Gotta say part of it has always been there before Jinx I'm just a giver by nature of course Jinx helped push and see how far I go lol.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Holmeshx2 said:


> Anastasia read around there is a ridiculous amount of advice on this board and I surely wouldn't be where I am with Jinx without so many of the people here. *Definitely definitely definitely look for MaggieRoseLee and her posts of Glory B and Bretta offleash hiking in the woods they showed me so much for when Jinx came home that the day after we got her we took her on an off leash hike and it has actually drastically changed her life she does great off leash without any actual training just started it young and followed all of MRL's videos.* A half hour off leash walk wears her out more then 2 hours on leash it's awesome! Not to mention so much more fun to be able to run around and just play and laugh with your pup.


Well, who's my favorite puppy owner!!!!  (Hard to type now with my head to big to hold up off the floor!!! :wild: )

Maggieroselee's Channel - YouTube


----------



## AthenaClimbs (Aug 19, 2011)

Jack's Dad said:


> You might want to reconsider this whole thing of a GSD in an apt in Brooklyn.
> 
> I'm saying this because I'm not really sure if you know what you have gotten yourself into.
> 
> ...


Hi Andy,
I know your trying to be helpful and it's appreciated but your comment came off a bit harsh. Our pup is 4 months old and getting adequate exercise for her age. When she gets older we are going to ram it up. I have a bike that I will go biking with her on morning and evening. There's a closed off tennis area in our park when she can run off leash and fetch, which we do now, every day, after work. She get obedience and training from me on a daily basis. She's doing fine. In addition, weekends are all green parks, hikes (when she gets a wee older), beaches, you name it. 

I really don't think not having a yard is enough of an excuse to get a dog we've always wanted. I am committed to putting time with her in everyday as I mentioned above so I don't see why she wouldn't be happy. 

Sorry if I'm coming off defensive, it's really not that. I just want to be understood as someone who loves her dog and is willing to meet the requirements even though we have limitations.


----------



## matthewm11 (Oct 18, 2011)

I am also raising a Dog in an apt, a GSD mix. Its not ideal and we are looking to upgrade soon but I work from home and am a fairly active person so I take her for long walks in a palk up the street and to the dog park every afternoon. I live in s. cali now but used to live in Brooklyn, and can imagine how much tougher it is to find parks or open space. Prospect Park might be a good option, depending on where you live. I firmly believe most breeds can be happy in apartments, even many larger breeds. It all comes down to exercise and mental stimulation. Many dogs living in houses are ignored or left crated all day and do a lot worse than many apartment dogs. Its also worth noting that there isn't a direct correlation between size of a breed and how much libing space they need. Border Collies are smaller dogs that need more space than some of the giant breeds like Mastiffs. Also, within a breed individual dogs can be very different, even from the same litter. One dog can be chill and relaxed indoors and another might tear the place apart.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

AthenaClimbs said:


> Hi Andy,
> I know your trying to be helpful and it's appreciated but your comment came off a bit harsh. Our pup is 4 months old and getting adequate exercise for her age. When she gets older we are going to ram it up. I have a bike that I will go biking with her on morning and evening. There's a closed off tennis area in our park when she can run off leash and fetch, which we do now, every day, after work. She get obedience and training from me on a daily basis. She's doing fine. In addition, weekends are all green parks, hikes (when she gets a wee older), beaches, you name it.
> 
> I really don't think not having a yard is enough of an excuse to get a dog we've always wanted. I am committed to putting time with her in everyday as I mentioned above so I don't see why she wouldn't be happy.
> ...


People want what they want regardless of their circumstances. You may do a fine job and raise a wonderful companion. I just don't think telling people only what they want to hear is truly helpful. It's not personal and I'm no expert but GSD's in general are different. 

Just a suggestion to help you with your pup. Read as much as you can on the breeder threads.
Some of it is complex for us companion dog people but they really know GSD's. I learn even when they disagree with each other.

I suggest you read Iceberg Breeders and a thread that is running now called Pedigree on an aggressive dog. Read at least the last half.
These threads will help you to really get an idea of what you have.

Lots of good training threads also.

I was not trying to be offensive but sometimes people are told what they want to hear and then wind up with major problems down the line.

Best wishes and good luck with your pup.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> *Well, who's my favorite puppy owner!!!! * (Hard to type now with my head to big to hold up off the floor!!! :wild: )
> 
> Maggieroselee's Channel - YouTube


LMAO when I read this I pictured you saying it in a baby voice scratching behind my ears feel like I should be thumping my back leg or something :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

As far as OP you mentioned waiting til the pup got older for the hikes she can go WAY further then you think at 10 weeks Jinx was doing a few hours off leash hiking. On leash forced is different offleash at her own pace she can do miles at 4 months don't under estimate your pup.


----------



## matthewm11 (Oct 18, 2011)

I agree jacksdad, sometimes the truth is hard to swallow but it can be important to hear. No one wants to admit they made a mistake in picking out a particular breed. Some people feel that dogs are dogs, and all breeds are essentially the same, but I believe some breeds are not great for first time dog owners. GSDs, IMO, are one of those breeds. I have a lot of dog experience and still sonetimes wonder if I got in over my head with a GSD (my first, although she is half husky, a breed I have a lot of experience with) 
All that being said, I do believe the op has the means to raise a happy, healthy dog. Like I said in an earlier post I believe while not ideal, GSDs can be happy in apartments. The key IMO is tons and tons of exercise, as well as some mental stimulation in side. The fact that the op registered and posted her concerns tells me she is doing her best to do the right thing. A lot of people get dogs and "dispose" of them when they get to tough, or simply ignore the problems and end up with a bat-s$&t crazy dog. The op is being proactive about the problem and seeking to remedy it.
I too am raising a GSD in an apt., so I can empathize to the particular challenges and concerns with this enviroment. I could of gotten a smaller, lower energy breed but I relish the focus, work and energy required to raise a happy, healthy GSD


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

Athena, I know it's been mentioned already, but I really recommend the Leerburg videos. Don't get too fixated on heeling right now. Focus on engagement, in addition to crate training and house breaking. 

Michael Ellis says something about heeling, like, it's the most unnatural position in the world for a dog. Do you ever see a dog outside in nature, walking perfectly alongside a moving object with his head staring straight up at the sky? Of course not! And especially not a puppy, which at 4 months has the attention span of a 3-year-old. 

Formal training (though puppy classes are good) should take a backseat to engagement training and socialization right now; that is, making your dog think you are the most awesome, fun person to be around. Make every interaction as positive as possible. Make every outing a party. 

If your dog gets distracted when you get outside, lure her with a high-value treat or favorite toy. Doors/gates are where dogs often are most excitable because they know they're crossing the threshold to a universe of new smells. You've already identified the trigger, so be prepared to keep her attention before she gets distracted and excited. Once you get your dog super-interested in you day-in and day-out, she will be so much easier to train. Ellis recommends at least one month of just engagement work. There are no shortcuts, you just have to be patient and consistent. 

I know opinions vary, but I highly recommend crate-training for your situation. It's actually more comforting for a pup to be in the enclosed den-like, restful atmosphere of a crate than a larger, boredom-inducing space that creates feelings of anxiety vs. rest. You may want to give her a frozen treat-filled Kong or other teething aid while she's in the crate. (For more info, there are countless threads on this if you search the forum.)

I believe that you can raise a happy and healthy GSD in Brooklyn. There are beautiful green spaces in Brooklyn, and the tennis court you mentioned sounds ideal for free running. Perhaps on weekends you can take her hiking upstate? Excursions like that can really help burn energy. Good luck and don't give up. You will be rewarded if you stick with it!

ETA: Your thread title reveals a lot about the way you think about your dog an animal having human instincts and emotions. Sometimes I feel that way, too! But in reality, she isn't respecting or disrespecting you -- she's being a dog. She doesn't have the same ingrained emotional responses that we do, so don't take it personally. Have you read "The Other End of the Leash" by Patricia McDonnell? I can't recommend it enough. Totally revolutionized the way I thought about my relationship with dogs, with great results! It's also just a really fun read.


----------

